# Spoon Butter Recipe Using Beeswax



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I recently had to repair and refinish a butcher block and did some research on what product to use to season and protect it. Most use mineral spirits, but I did not want to use a petroleum product so I used a recipe for "spoon butter" that only contains beeswax and coconut oil. It was easy and turned out great. I wound up doing all of the wooden spoons and cutting boards. I noticed that my hands were nice and soft and so I use it as a hand cream too. My hair dresser girl recently commented that my scalp was dry and I should use conditioner so I rubbed some on my (mostly bald) head too. Works great!
Ingredients:
16oz. Liquid Coconut oil. Get the oil that is clear, not milky, and does not smell like coconuts. It is expensive, but the pure coconut oil will not go rancid.
12oz. beeswax. 
4 jelly sized mason jars

Warm a saucepan on the stove until it just comes to a boil
Turn the heat to low.
Add the same amount of coconut oil to 4 jelly sized mason jars
Add 3oz beeswax to each of the jars. I guess the weight and used 3 ice cube sized chunks.
Stir occasionally until wax is melted. A chopstick is great for stirring.
Remove jars from sauce pan
Let the wax solidify a little and stir. Continue this 2 or 3 times so you get a buttery consistency.
Put lids on jars. Thats it, very easy.

To Apply:
Clean cutting board or spoon with a lemon and salt (can substitute vinegar)
rinse and allow to dry
rub in the butter, let it sit overnight
wipe off any excess in the morning and you are done.

Substitutes for coconut oil:

I think I paid $17 for 16oz of coconut oil but have read you can also use other vegetable based oils. However, most will go rancid after a bit, especially olive oil. The best alternative is cold pressed,extra virgin sunflower oil. Walnut oil is also used, but very expensive and you have to worry about people with nut allergies.

J


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

How many ounces of coconut oil are you using with 3 oz of beeswax?


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Approx 4oz. I just poured the 16 oz of oil into the 4 mason jars until they were all at the same level. This makes a thick butter consistency. If you want it thinner, add more oil.


----------

